# exercise and IUI



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Last month between cycles I started a legs bums n tums class and really enjoyed it. Just wondering if its safe to carry on doing it during the 2ww? I know is good to keep fit and healthy but wondered if the stomach exercises should be avoided? I think I'm paranoid about unsettling anything that could be going on in there x


----------



## shellmcglasgow (May 6, 2012)

hi

I also do alot of excercise I did do zumba and body jam but stopped after talking to the instructor as she said if I was BFP it is too much pelvic action, best advice I would ask the instuctor is you know them fairly well am treating it like I am just to be sure.

hope this helps
Shell


----------



## Jules13 (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for that. Thats kinda what I thought. I just wasnt sure what was good and what was bad when it came to exercise. 

Julies x


----------



## Pixies (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi Jules I asked my doc this question last time. He said I can exercise but no tummy exercises sit ups etc. 
xx


----------

